# Oil around spark plugs



## Buddha6482 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was preparing to change my spark plugs and when I pulled the plug wires off all of the plug wires had oil on them. When I looked down at the plugs, they all had oil around them too. Is this caused by a failed head gasket. That is what I would expect but I find it strange that all of the plugs had oil around them. Also, I'm getting about 18mpg in town right now which is considerably less than the 23-25mpg I used to get around town. Could a faulty o2 sensor potentially make my mileage that bad?


----------



## synth3mesc (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Oil around spark plugs (Buddha6482)*

sounds like a leaking valve cover gasket causing oil to pool around that area. 
the oil will seep into the threads of the plugs over time as well.
it is an easy repair.
good luck.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Oil around spark plugs (synth3mesc)*

x2


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

x3
i had the same thing on my 1.8t


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Oil around spark plugs (Buddha6482)*

What oil are you using cause the same thing has happened to me and is happening to me again even after I had the gasket changed. I think using 0-40 isn't working out. Next time I'm gonna try 5-40 after I have the spark plugs changed at 75k


----------



## TedsMKIV (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Oil around spark plugs (Buddha6482)*

Same on my 1.8t, I ordered the valve cover gaskets from partsamerica for clost to 25 bucks. Did it about 3 months ago and its been good ever since http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

my mechanic says he uses mobil1, and i kno that mobil1 is avail in 0w-40 but not in 5w-40, so next time i will use 5w-40 (amsoil), see if that helps any.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Oil around spark plugs (Buddha6482)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha6482* »_I was preparing to change my spark plugs and when I pulled the plug wires off all of the plug wires had oil on them. When I looked down at the plugs, they all had oil around them too. Is this caused by a failed head gasket. That is what I would expect but I find it strange that all of the plugs had oil around them. Also, I'm getting about 18mpg in town right now which is considerably less than the 23-25mpg I used to get around town. Could a faulty o2 sensor potentially make my mileage that bad? 

Valve cover gasket like everyone else said. Bad 02 sensor can definitly mess with your mileage.


----------

